# Training with Distractions



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Today I took Maggie to the village to do some training. Practiced loose lead walking and heeling while walking on the sidewalk. There were cars driving by and people walking about. Maggie did good. Then we went to a small park. There were kids nearby playing, other people walking past and again Maggie was paying attention and doing very well. Then as we were practicing sit, down, stand and sit stays this big fluffy cat comes strolling over looking to have some of the treats Maggie was getting. Maggie has never met a cat before!!! We just carried on with the sits, down, stand and sit stays with this big fluffy cat sitting three feet away from us. Maggie did really well. There were a couple of lunges towards the cat (corrected Maggie for lunging at it) and it would run away a short distance 
but it kept coming back. Now I'd say That's training with distractions.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Wowsers! Well done Maggie!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Very good! I'm impressed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for you Barb and good for Maggie for not treeing the cat which is what Rufus likely would have done.


----------

